

The 8 Strangest Communities on the Web - drm237
http://www.cracked.com/index.php?name=News&sid=2271
Every once in a while you'll stumble upon a forum or an online community that is so specific, so insane, so completely ridiculous that you are forced to conclude that you have reached the end of the Internet.
======
tiki12revolt
4chan? I dont think 4chan is one of the strangest communities on the web. It
is where all horrible memes spring from and go to die.

------
donna
Loved that you put this up to share made me smile this morning, THANKS!

